# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  VB: 8 Chess Queens on 1 Chess Board [Source]

## KhalidMughal

A source code of a logic game.  
Arrange these 8 queens on a chess board in a way so that any queen could not reach to any other queen.

----------


## Pino

is it possible to complete? its annoyingly addictive

----------


## KhalidMughal

Yes, it is possible. 
And it has more than 1 ways to solve.

----------


## dsheller

Yea, I know there is atleast 92 ways to do it.

----------


## dglienna

after trying it for a few days, I sent it to my 10 year old nephew, and to my amazement, he solved it in about 10 minutes!

go figure...

Good game.  I had doubts that it was possible to complete.    :Big Grin:  

Now, I can do it!

----------


## KhalidMughal

Thanks for the positive response.

Khalid Mahmood.

----------


## dglienna

it could use a "Start Again" button.  sometimes, exit would clear things, but other times it ended the program.

----------


## dglienna

i think that there are 4 ways to solve it...

----------


## Pino

tell me one  :Wink:

----------


## Electroman

> _Posted by Pino_ 
> *tell me one *


 Thats would be spoiling it  :Wink: .

----------


## dglienna

when i googled for DONALD+GERALD=ROBERT, one of the examples was the 8-queens assignment that stated that there were 4 solutions.  my nephew found one in ten minutes.

----------


## Danial

Very nice  :Smilie: , took me about 10 min to solve it  :Wink: .

Tempted to post a print screen, but i wont spoil it for rest of you.

 :wave: 

Edit : Anoter 5 min now I got 3 other solution!  Is there more possiblity then 4?

----------


## dglienna

not according to the web.
are you a 10 year old, or did it take 10 minutes to google it?

----------


## Danial

> _Originally posted by dglienna_ 
> *not according to the web.
> are you a 10 year old, or did it take 10 minutes to google it?*


I wish i was 10 year old. No I didnt google it! I used to play chess quite a lot  :Smilie:

----------


## Arie

MAN!!! After 12 minutes of brain burning!!!! Got it!
Real good stuff... very interesting.  :big yellow:  
Plain simple and challanging.

Arie.

----------


## wiccaan

Heh thats pretty cool. I got about 5 of them done, but couldnt think of any others besides doing the ones that I did in diffrent directions. But yea, cool.

----------


## wossname

Probably the ugliest puzzle I've ever seen.

Not good for the eyes at all.  There is no need for all the "*"  in the empty boxes and the colours are terrible.

Other than that, nice work.

----------


## henzino2

So easy :P It took me one minute to solve, as there cant be more than one queen on each horizontal/vertical row the solution is obvious.

Very fun little program though!  :Smilie:

----------

